# 2016 Summer League: Los Angeles Lakers



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Photos from the first Lakers Summer League practice were posted so I thought Id start a thread for all roster/game/stats/commentary since sometimes this info can be hard to find:

Photos!: https://twitter.com/Lakers/status/750408697700986880


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

More photos: http://www.nba.com/lakers/photogallery/160705practice


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

When is the 1st game?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



Basel said:


> When is the 1st game?


REALLY?!? :hibbert:

Look at the first post again
:vuvuzela:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> REALLY?!? :hibbert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:

Picture must not have loaded on the app the first time. I swear I didn't see it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Damn that team has some talent.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Im trying to talk myself taking me and the new wife to to a quick trip to Vegas to watch Friday and Saturdays game...Bah....$120 min a night for the room, $135 for 2tix both days, $90 gas....$500 lost at craps....could get expensive...

KFC, you and your woman wanna go? Why not meet in Vegas drunk and at a Lakers game for the first time! lol

edit: KFC...if youre down Im down...when has ever meeting a person from the internet gone wrong


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> Im trying to talk myself taking me and the new wife to to a quick trip to Vegas to watch Friday and Saturdays game...Bah....$120 min a night for the room, $135 for 2tix both days, $90 gas....$500 lost at craps....could get expensive...
> 
> KFC, you and your woman wanna go? Why not meet in Vegas drunk and at a Lakers game for the first time! lol
> 
> edit: KFC...if youre down Im down...when has ever meeting a person from the internet gone wrong


Tempting offer bro but I've got work Friday and the we're having our baby shower Saturday. Thanks for the offer though dude. ??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

No worries and congrats again!...even though Basel is LA/OC area based Im not inviting him...Ive seen a picture of him...his eyes clearly said "I will stab you repeatedly"....hellll no


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

7'2" PF Moustapha Fall?

I know nothing about this guy but I hope he makes it to the NBA.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

First game coming up in 15 minutes or so!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Off to a AWESOME start! Zubac had a big man back to the basket move.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Zubac already better than upshaw


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

live stream
http://www.ustreamlivesports.cf/p/adsbygoogle-window_6.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Never been this excited to watch a summer league game. Love what I'm seeing from our draft picks. 

Ingram is really quick, has a good mid-range game, and he's just long. Wingspan is 7'3" as they said.

Zubac has good instincts defensively. Impressed with his patience and he's a good rebounder. Seems to have a nice touch around the rim. 

D'Lo struggling a bit but I don't expect that to last long.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Nance also looks a lot more polished than most of these guys. Four years in college did him well.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ingram just destroyed that guy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Zubac is looking like he's going to be a big banger in the low post with finesse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Looks like D'Lo is really being a leader out on the floor. Good to see.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Nance looks like a man amongst boys... well I guess he kind of is. But I like it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Loving our draft picks right now. Only one half but they look like they could have very promising figures. If Ingram and Russell pan out and turn out to be what we all hope they can be, the future is very bright.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Sweet block by Nance towards the end of the half. The guys look like they're having fun out there. Seem to have good chemistry out there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ingram's wingspan is ridiculous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



Basel said:


> Sweet block by Nance towards the end of the half. The guys look like they're having fun out there. Seem to have good chemistry out there.



Better block at the end by Ingram.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

can we amnesty Mosgov yet?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Looking like another 2nd round gem with Zubac.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

I wish Clarkson was playing. Wanted to see how the new guys mesh with him as well as D'Lo & Nance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Nance!!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Good stuff from just about everyone. Exception being DLo's sloppiness and turnovers. A bit frustrating, but he's playing fine overall, not great. 

AB stuck to Hield when he checked him, made him look tiny. 

Nance doing a little bit of everything. 

You can see Zubac's touch around the basket, even on the mid range shot that didn't count. Holy shit, he's huge and he's 19! Great pick. 

And man, Ingram looks good on both ends. Dude's going doesn't turn 19 till September. Love his demeanor. Kid's got it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Zubac!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

ZUBLOCK!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ingram, Nance & Zubac have 8 blocks between them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Buddy Hield is not afraid to shoot. Brown doing a good job defensively on him.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Jim buss just got booed lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



MojoPin said:


> Jim buss just got booed lol



Good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751627278686138369


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

DLo very sloppy but had a good game overall. Zubac is more than capable as the backup 5. Ingram fits in well. Brown has to start hitting threes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751641574568701952
LOL. Dude's my new favorite Lakers


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ussell-larry-nance-jr-las-vegas-summer-league




> LAS VEGAS- The lanky teenager came running out of the tunnel on to the court for warm-ups, but caught himself and grinned. Brandon Ingram's teammates had gotten him with a classic rookie prank, sending him out onto the court all on his own.
> 
> “Yeah [I got pranked],” Ingram acknowledged with a smile when asked about the moment.“They said ‘rookie, you got it first,’ I ran out, I thought someone was behind me. I looked back, and all I could do was smile.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Can't over-react to summer league, but one thing is for sure, you have to love the camaraderie that is developing with our young group. Just a lot of high character young guys. Wanted to share these...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751620841557757952
and


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751254938953478145
Just great to see. Luke and the new vets should do nothing but help that. Really excited about this young core.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*






Obviously, Summer League doesn't mean much, but some thoughts:

1- Ingram has a beautifull shot. And great handles for a SF. But he is thin as a rail.
2- Nice to see Nance Jr. confident enough to shoot (and make) threes.
3- Zubac seems huuge. And it's nice to see a shot blocker in the roster (although he won't play much).

I'm just wondering that it would be a shame if Ingram is coming from the bench starting the regular season. Wouldn't it be better to put Deng at PF?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

I'd almost rather have Ingram go at 2nd string wings for a couple months. No need to rush. 

Plus I expect a lot of improvement from Julius this year. His confidence seems a bit more fragile when it comes to starting, as well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

This team really seems it has a real good vibe going and not just saying BS for the cameras....and Zublocka is just cute as a button lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ingram is sooooooooooooooooo loooooooooong....damn


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Nance seems like a glue guy personality-wise, good to see


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



Uncle Drew said:


> *I'd almost rather have Ingram go at 2nd string wings for a couple months. No need to rush.*
> 
> Plus I expect a lot of improvement from Julius this year. His confidence seems a bit more fragile when it comes to starting, as well.


There's no need to rush, sure. I just don't exactly understand why, in THIS Lakers team, keeping promising rookies on the backburner can be considered helpfull.

And if the Lakers are going Russell/Clarkson/Deng/Randle/Mozgov, isn't there some lack of firepower? A secondary (to Russell) scorer?

About Julius, i still have some concerns. Walton has a loooot of work to do with him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



PauloCatarino said:


> There's no need to rush, sure. I just don't exactly understand *why, in THIS Lakers team, keeping promising rookies on the backburner can be considered helpfull.*
> 
> And if the Lakers are going Russell/Clarkson/Deng/Randle/Mozgov, isn't there some lack of firepower? A secondary (to Russell) scorer?
> 
> About Julius, i still have some concerns. Walton has a loooot of work to do with him.


He will get PLENTY of playing time....but riding the pine while watching and having a coach or vet in your ear seems to help most all rookies...even if he is playing like a ROY candidate


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> He will get PLENTY of playing time....but riding the pine while watching and having a coach or vet in your ear seems to help most all rookies...even if he is playing like a ROY candidate


Bro, i see it like this: either Deng is playing with Randle or with Ingram.
IMHO, Ingram will be a more inpactfull player this season than Randle (who i regard as needing a major overhaul in his basketball IQ).
*As of right now*, i see the future of the franchise beeing Russell and Ingram (not Clarkson, not Randle).
Obviously, it wouldn't be a disaster if Ingram comes from the bench for a month or two. I just don't want to see being repeated the mismanaging of Russell last season.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

I understand your concerns with Randle, and I agree he has a lot of room to grow. But right now, he is definitely a part of our future. He was basically a rookie last year and managed to average a double double. Benching him for a rookie (even one as good as Ingram) or a 31 year old vet while the rest of the young core is starting could really mess with his head. I think Randle's starting spot is safe. And like I said, I expect a lot of growth from him. Question his Bball IQ, sure, but his work ethic is second to none on this team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Yeah Im honestly totally fine with Randle's progress...beast on the boards by any standard. For a rookie Im more than pleased


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Seriously though. I mean, if Julius averages 14-15, 11 and 3, is that not perfect for our 3rd (possibly 4th) option? He's a half-way decent mid range J from putting up those numbers, easy.

He gets lost defensively, but can you name one Lakers player last year who didn't?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

...but he still did look like a bull in a China shop for a few plays...it'll slow down for him, he'll get it


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



Uncle Drew said:


> Seriously though. I mean, if Julius averages 14-15, 11 and 3, is that not perfect for our 3rd (possibly 4th) option? He's a half-way decent mid range J from putting up those numbers, easy.
> 
> He gets lost defensively, but can you name one Lakers player last year who didn't?


Seriously? All right: coaching aside (i'll go back to it) Julius Randle's game make me cringe.
No, i don't doubt his *effort*. What i doubt is his savyness and bsketball IQ (or lack of it). 
In offense, Randle tried to play way bigger than his skills. Here is a guy who can't make a jump shot and only has one hand. Time and time again we saw him fuck up by trying to score in dribble penetration against traffic. Wich he can't do. He's a PF that rebounds well (playing alongside Hibbert helped his stats) but tries to score as a SG/SF. And he fails. and he tries again. And he fails.
Dude seemed to me absolutely lost on offense (on defense i let it slide, cause he was a "rookie").
Now, if Walton concieves a way where Randle only tries to score on the post, sure. Randle has the physique (sp?) and quickness to do it (even on one hand). And he may very well be a double-double guy *on good percentages*.
But the Lakers need a volume scorer. A go-to guy on offense. Is Russell "it"? I have my doubts. Maybe he is. But if Ingram's shot translates well to the NBA, i see him as the "guy".


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



PauloCatarino said:


> Seriously? All right: coaching aside (i'll go back to it) Julius Randle's game make me cringe.
> No, i don't doubt his *effort*. What i doubt is his savyness and bsketball IQ (or lack of it).
> In offense, Randle tried to play way bigger than his skills. Here is a guy who can't make a jump shot and only has one hand. Time and time again we saw him fuck up by trying to score in dribble penetration against traffic. Wich he can't do. He's a PF that rebounds well (playing alongside Hibbert helped his stats) but tries to score as a SG/SF. And he fails. and he tries again. And he fails.
> Dude seemed to me absolutely lost on offense (on defense i let it slide, cause he was a "rookie").
> ...


Do you know what all you said is commonly called...rookie year.

Seriously, its his first year playing, he had a shit coach, no real offensive gameplan....He had some (few) great scoring games last year. He will find his role. He will find his spots. The game will slow down for him mentally. I think he will be a consistent beast on both sides of the ball by next year


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> Do you know what all you said is commonly called...rookie year. [/QUOTE ]
> 
> Not really, no.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Alright, well im down with most things you say but im not with you on this one....I think Randle is going to "get it" real soon....the talent is there. He just needs to control himself better which I fully think he will do....double-double machine in the very near future


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> Alright, well im down with most things you say but im not with you on this one....I think Randle is going to "get it" real soon....the talent is there. He just needs to control himself better which I fully think he will do....double-double machine in the very near future


Ok, bro. Let's wait and see....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ingram vs. Simmons coming up. I'll only be able to catch the 1st half. Can't wait.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

It's game 2 and I still feel like a 8 year old on Christmas... Go LAKERS


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Odd Nance just took the tip over Zubac. He won it nevertheless.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Nance having an AWFUL start to the game. Almost seems like he's intimidated by Simmons (who he's matched up with right now).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Super ugly start


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Everyone looks nervous. Ugly basketball being played.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Love how excited the crowd is about a summer league game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

D'Angelo with the throwdown!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Dloading turns the ball over too much.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



Cris said:


> Dloading turns the ball over too much.


The whole team is turning it over too much


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ingram got lazy on that last possession on defense. Let his man get to the rim for an open layup after the Simmons pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



Cris said:


> The whole team is turning it over too much



Bingo. I think all five starters have a turnover right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

I feel like I shouldn't get frustrated watching summer league but man, this is just awful to watch. Philly isn't even playing well. We're playing far worse, though. I don't know if it's the back to back or nerves because of the Simmons/Ingram matchup and the crowd being so into it, but this is not quality basketball by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Ugly, ugly basketball. DLo sloppy with the ball AGAIN. Very frustrating. Getting out-played by freaking TJ McConnell. 

Simmons and Ingram disappointing so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Poor Zubac. Welcome to the NBA. Got put on a poster big time.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

fun finish


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Sweet finish, missed most of the game...

Anybody want to watch UFC for free?

Download Acestream (sorta like VLC) http://acestream.org/

Go to Media>Open network stream

Paste ALL of this: acestream://6c402a0a205514f905c3f00b884c7b878509d477

Push Play , wait a few moments, and enjoy


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

so maybe Randle is expendable (yes I know it's just a summer league game but there's also real time results from last year to consider)?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

Nance and Russell willed us back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*

"I played like shit" states man who just hit game winning buzzer-beater.


I won't argue with him, but at least he kept it close enough to stick a dagger in them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Boxscore
http://www.nba.com/games/20160709/PHILAL/gameinfo.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Box score from first game
http://www.nba.com/games/20160708/LALNOP/gameinfo.html


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I was easily one of DLo's biggest supporters when he struggled last year, but he's been fairly frustrating in these first couple summer league games outside of a couple quarters. He should be dominating this competition. IDC too much what kind of numbers he puts up, but just way too many turnovers and terrible defense. 

Now as for the good news. Outside of hitting those big shots, he's clearly improved his strength, both upper and lower body. I don't remember him ever getting up like he did last night for the dunk. And if you look at a couple of the threes he hit, including the game winner, the shot was pretty effortless and he didn't get much pop off the ground. I'd expect his 3pt% to go up a few ticks with his natural shooting touch.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Leauge: Los Angeles Lakers*



e-monk said:


> so maybe Randle is expendable (yes I know it's just a summer league game but there's also real time results from last year to consider)?


The Lakers look like they have 6 future starter caliber players, why would any of them be expendable?

Russell
Clarkson
Ingram
Nance
Randle
Zubac


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

expendable as in tradable


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers vs Warriors tonight (Monday) at 7:30pm


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Looking real good so far. Dloading is taking a ton of shots and making them. I love Zubac and albeit a small sample size, he is looking like a steal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

D'angelo scoring really bailed us out. Would like to see him facilitate more but it's summer league and the talent level is lacking so it's kind of hard to rack up assists. His handle has been on point but still needs to stop turning the ball over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Zubac with another impressive game too. Excellent timing on D and his midrange set shot is a nice surprise. Also he can knock down his FTs which is just gravy. Only criticism is that he's going to have to learn that he cant just rebound at this level by being taller than everyone. He has to get better at attacking the rebound with aggression.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ingram struggled with his shot again but he did get to line and rebounded well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Recorded the game - worth it to actually watch it or just wait for the next one?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We lead most of the game and DLo does have an impressive hot streak in the 2nd.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ingrim needs to learn how to be effective when defenders muscle him up. He did a good job of getting to the line, but it is clear that defenders are going to try and over power him.

I'd like to see more team basketball in general, especially from D'lo, but I get that this is summer league.

I like some of the other guys on the team too. Fall looks like a good project to me. We already have a young center project so I don't think he has much of a chance. I like Auguste and Munford too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

One thing I love about Ingram's game is that he doesn't shy away from contact even though he's giving up a lot of weight to his opponent. He'll eventually fill out naturally as he ages and continues hitting the weights but the fact that he seeks contact is certainly a plus.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We play the Cavs tomorrow at 7:30PM.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to a quick start. Everyone playing well in the first minutes, though Ingram still can't hit a triple (has had two wide open looks so far).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe I'm enjoying summer league so much. This is genuinely fun to watch. They came to play tonight.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Showtime!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

F, I love Zubac.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> F, I love Zubac.



Pretty sure I'm going to get his jersey.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Can't believe I'm enjoying summer league so much. This is genuinely fun to watch. They came to play tonight.



And I jinxed it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MOUNT ZUBAC WITH DA JAM!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Is this the same team as the first half? Wtf!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers choking big time. Going to get knocked out if they're not careful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nance better be okay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Zubac saying Nance told him his wrist is broken. That fucking sucks.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Fucking fuck....good news is he has time to heal, but thats gonna kill the jumper he has been working on


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

My mom just broke her right wrist in the beginning of June. She had surgery and still has some pain 6 weeks later. Nance is young, but I think this is one of those nagging injuries that me cause problems well beyond 6-8 with contact, etc.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> #LAKERS. Best Area to break in Wrist is 3rd Metacarpal because 2nd and 4th Metacarpals serve as internal brace on either side of 3rd!


As per Dr Robert Klapper


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a shitty night. I was way more upset at the outcome of a summer league game than anyone should be, and then Nance broke his wrist. Bummer.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Fractured hand


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> My mom just broke her right wrist in the beginning of June. She had surgery and still has some pain 6 weeks later. Nance is young, but I think this is one of those nagging injuries that me cause problems well beyond 6-8 with contact, etc.


something something your mom :hibbert:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> An MRI showed a sprained right wrist for @Larrydn22, but no fracture or ligament damage. Listed as day to day.


Great news!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wow....awesome


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good shit. Very glad to hear that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How do you say gem in Croatian??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> How do you say gem in Croatian??



Dragulj.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dragulj.


Dammit Basel!! You're supposed to respond with "Zubac"!! 

:vuvuzela:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ingram had a big game. I don't think he knows how to play with Russell yet


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Ingram had a big game. I don't think he knows how to play with Russell yet



Nor should he be expected to after four summer league games.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sure, Summer League is just Summer League, but:

- Zubac is quickly becoming one of my favourite Lakers. Plays focused, blocks shots, has some nice post moves. My bet is that he will easily put up more game than last year's third string Lakers Center (the dreaded Bob Sacre);

- Ingram was hot-and-cold, but has all the tools (not the bulk yet) to be an impactfull player this season. He creates his own shot, has good handles and has great form in his shot (including from 3-point range);

- If Anthony Brown can delevop a more consistent three-pointer, he COULD very well be a usefull 3-and-D player for the second squad. He is already the better wing defender on the roster.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Iron Curtain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUyotm5Fw0o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Z is gonna make the Moz signing look even worse. Dude might be starting after one year


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers rookie Brandon Ingram has skill and moxie, scouts say of his Las Vegas summer league stint*
> 
> Lakers rookie Brandon Ingram got more than just a passing grade during his pro basketball debut earlier this month at the summer league in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/la-sp-lakers-brandon-ingram-20160723-snap-story.html

"Matchup nightmare" been used. Sounds good!


----------

